# Size limit on Creative Cloud?



## SuzImages

Is there a limit to what you can store on the Creative Cloud site?  Are you limited to "just so many" megabytes or gigabytes?


----------



## clee01l

Your free quota is 20 GB with the Basic Photography Bundle Subscription You can probably get more with an additional monthly fee.  Although it is intended for image related items you can store anything in that 20GB.

In addition to that you have (AFAIK) unlimited image file syncing with LR Mobile.  This is restricted to Smart Previews from you LR catalog.


----------



## Jim Wilde

Hasn't that limit changed though? IIRC, with last week's announcements didn't the new unrestricted Photoshop Photography subscription reduce the cloud space to 2GB for *new* subscribers (existing subscribers retain the 20GB though), though all photos synced via LR mobile are outside of this restriction. I can't recall if the photos limit is 60,000 or totally unrestricted. Victoria will know.


----------



## clee01l

The free trial gives you 2GB cloud storage.  Paid members get 20GB and teams get 100GB. 
http://helpx.adobe.com/creative-cloud/help/sync-files.html#Storage plans and quota


----------



## Jim Wilde

Thanks....I thought my memory must be playing tricks, but I checked back and remembered reading this article, so I guess they were wrong!


----------



## Victoria Bampton

No, they were right.  The NEW Photographer's Bundle includes 2GB of space, because they're now including unlimited LR Sync space.  People who were already signed up get grandfathered in, so they continue to have the original 20GB.


----------



## Jim Wilde

Ah, thank you Victoria. Good to know that I haven't started imagining things....


----------



## SuzImages

Victoria Bampton said:


> No, they were right.  The NEW Photographer's Bundle includes 2GB of space, because they're now including unlimited LR Sync space.  People who were already signed up get grandfathered in, so they continue to have the original 20GB.



When you say the NEW Photographer's Bundle, are you meaning, those of us who signed up for the CC $9.99 a month.  Those who were grandfathered in, meaning those who previously owned Photoshop and initially signed up at a  higher price to begin with?


----------



## clee01l

Victoria Bampton said:


> No, they were right.  The NEW Photographer's Bundle includes 2GB of space, because they're now including unlimited LR Sync space.  People who were already signed up get grandfathered in, so they continue to have the original 20GB.


So are you saying the Adobe web page that I referenced is wrong?  If I were to sign up today, I would expect Adobe to honor the commitments on the web page that I linked to above.  It only lists Free Members and Creative Cloud Members and make no distinction or class of Creative cloud members other than Team Members.

Can you find an official Adobe web page that specifies that 2GB limit for Photographer's Bundle?


----------



## Victoria Bampton

SuzImages said:


> When you say the NEW Photographer's Bundle, are you meaning, those of us who signed up for the CC $9.99 a month.  Those who were grandfathered in, meaning those who previously owned Photoshop and initially signed up at a  higher price to begin with?



Those who signed up for the 'special offer' photographers bundle before the launch event keep their 20GB. Those who sign up after get 2GB (which isn't advertised).


----------



## Victoria Bampton

clee01l said:


> So are you saying the Adobe web page that I referenced is wrong?




Yes, that page is wrong. It needs an additional column. I'll alert the powers that be. They are no longer advertising any space included with the photographers bundle - just PS and LR and LR sync - although it does also include 2GB and Behance. I haven't got time to hunt for an official page - I'll try later - but I was informed in a press conference with Scott Morris a couple of weeks ago. The fact that they're no longer advertising the space on the sign up page also fits. If you wish to confirm that, you could speak to customer services.


----------



## clee01l

Victoria Bampton said:


> Yes, that page is wrong. It needs an additional column. I'll alert the powers that be. They are no longer advertising any space included with the photographers bundle ...


Yes I noticed that too.  It is unfortunate since 2GB is close to useless and 20GB won't even hold a typical camera card full of images.  Storing Smart Previews in the LR Mobile cloud storage is not much use either unless you are an iPad user.  The two (three if you count Behance) cloud storage areas are not even integrated. So much image duplication ensues if you want to use the same image in multiple areas of Adobe's cloud. 
I am reminded of Job 1:21...


----------

